# Out of Luck



## Zeddy72 (Jan 6, 2021)

It arose from the abyss. Dreaded thing. You got it. Creaking front suspension. Probably the mount and bushing of the front-left suspension. I never (not exactly never) hear music in the car. I prefer the music of the engine. At ~300miles over bumps with walking pace, it was heard for the first time. If I turn the steering wheel left from centre or from left to centre I hear a similar noise.
And to add something that you never heard before, be careful with this one: my fuel gauge yesterday were showing slightly less of 1/4 fuel quantity and on refueling it swallowed a good 43lt of premium unleaded. I noticed something weird after the first fill-up. It took a good 100km for the fuel gauge to even move slightly downwards. I wouldn't want to be in the middle of nowhere in the middle of the night (during my Sunday-night driving up and down in the mountains of Pindos for example).
The xenon lights were fogged up (the right one heavily) but after the 3.5 hour night driving cleared themselves and remain crystal-clear since then.
I expected the two of the three problems to appear thanks to all of you and this great forum the fuel-gauge thing is to be added for your knowledge. Time to take it in, but my program is so tight that I don't have a single hour free to take it there...
But the Golf is perfect in every other aspect. Silent but strong, refined but with very good handling. And the Holy Triad of driving is at its best: steering-gearbox (manual)-brakes.


----------



## AutoMani (Mar 25, 2021)

Oh hell Zeddy72, you have my sympathy. Hope you gan get the Gremlins out of the system as soon as possible.


----------



## Zeddy72 (Jan 6, 2021)

Tayray-Mk7 said:


> I'm really sorry to hear about your problem. You gotta check with your dealer asap.


Thank you Tayray-Mk7, I suppose those problems will be resolved in the dealership. I posted this thread only to let you forum-members know that there is another potential problem with the fuel gauge. I hope everything will be ok after the inspection, only God knows when I can get it to the garage, that's the big problem for now.


----------



## Zeddy72 (Jan 6, 2021)

AutoMani said:


> Oh hell Zeddy72, you have my sympathy. Hope you gan get the Gremlins out of the system as soon as possible.


Thank you , I hope I'll get rid of them. The suspension problem is common but the fuel gauge one??? Oh, well, special guys have unique problems as it seems...


----------



## ribbit (Jun 4, 2012)

Until you get the gauge sorted out reset your trip odometer to zero at every fill-up,You know what your MPG should be approximately,just keep track and compare to what the gauge is telling you. Most people get an average of 20-25 MPG,don't believe the gauge if it is way off from your calculations .


----------



## Zeddy72 (Jan 6, 2021)

KTWagon07 said:


> The fuel gauge problem is certainly a new one, sounds to me like the sender is stuck or something like that.


I too think that the electronic module which controls the gauge has a problem. I'm running now on the second fill-up. 50km and the gauge indicates that the tank is full. Didn't drop a mm. So, I'm checking the distance and fuel consumption "since refueling" and practice my maths to not end up in the middle of the road with no fuel. Modern technology my @$$. What ever happened to the good old floater and string?


----------

